# Maus piept bei jeder aktion bis zum Neustart



## R3xRay (13. März 2016)

Maus piept bei jeder aktion bis zum Neustart
Hallo zusammen,

Win 10 PRO 64 Bit, Treiber aktuell

seit ca. 2 Wochen höre ich gelegentlich bei jeder Mausaktion ein kurzes "Piep" aus meinem Headset (Ich meine damit nicht das Fiepen, was viele haben). Die Maus ist dann bis zu einen Neustart nicht benutzbar.

Das ganze ist bis jetzt immer aufgetreten, wenn ich mit dem Chrome im Internet unterwegs war (Keine Pornoseiten ). Der Mauszeiger bewegt sich dann ein Stück, piept und bleib kurz stehen, bewegt sich wieder ein Stück, bleibt wieder kurz stehen und piept, usw. Das geht solange bis die komplette Mausbewegung umgesetzt ist. Bei jedem klick auf irgend eine Taste der Maus kommt auch nur ein "Piep" aus dem Headset. Die Aktion wird aber nicht ausgeführt. Das "piep" ist klar und deutlich hörbar und wird definitiv vom PC erzeugt. Ist also kein Störgeräusch. Mit der Tastatur lässt sich der PC normal weiter Steuern. Das Problem tritt auch mit einer anderen USB Maus auf.

Sobald das Problem besteht, wird jedes USB Gerät welches ich anstecke nicht erkannt. Wenn ich die bereits angesteckten USB Geräte abstecke und wieder anstecke, funktionieren diese nicht mehr. 

Ein Virus ist ausgeschlossen, da der PC schon neu installiert wurde.
Das Problem trat plötztlich auf, ohne änderun am PC.
Ich habe ein Fehlerhaftes USB Device im Gerätemanger: siehe Anhang

Ich habe das piepen mal aufgenommen:
216 3 13 19 3 52 - YouTube 

PC:
Ich liste mal alles auf, da das ja an sonstwas liegen kann:

Hardware:
Asus SABERTOOTH Z97 MARK 2
i7 4790K
16 GB Kingston DDR 3
Zotac GTX 980 TI AMP Extreme
SATA BluRay Brenner
2 x SATA Crucial CT256 SSD
1 x SATA Samsung SSD 840 PRO Series (256 GB)

USB Perepherie:
Logitech G502 (Maus)
Logitech G910 (Tastatur)
Dongle für Logitech G930 (Headset)
Logitech G29 (Lenkrad)
Microsoft xBox One Controller Empfänger mit Elite Controller
Microsoft xBox 360 Controller Empfänger mit 2 360 Controllern
USB 3.0 HUB von Anker

5 Full HD Monitore davon 4 an der Graka und einer am Onboardchip

Software die zum Fehlerzeitpunkt läuft:
Steam
Logitech Gaming Software
Nvidia Experience
AU Suite 3
Teamspeak 3
Telegram
3CX Phone
Chrome


----------



## MountyMAX (14. März 2016)

Edit: ok dann ist doch was anderes.


----------



## haemorrhage (14. März 2016)

Hi!, Habe dasselbe Problem und herausgefunden dass es am xbox one controller liegt. Sobald dieser nach dem Spielen ausgeschaltet wurde trat der Fehler auf. 
MIt Glück hilft dies:
Bei dem Controller  kann man über die windows store app "xbox zubehör" ein Firmware Update durchführen. 

Dazu die App installieren - Controller per USB Kabel an PC anschließen - Software starten.

Edit: das hat alles nichts geholfen, weitere Vermutung ist, dass der Fehler mit uPlay zusammenhängt

Lösung: 
Treiberupdate von Microsoft Anfang März hat diesen Fehler verursacht. MS weiß davon angeblich schon und es wird bald behoben.  
Ich habe also einfach einen älteren Treiber für den Controller installiert. 
Es soll auch funktionieren wenn man das Windows Update KB3140743  deinstalliert. Hatte es nur schon vorher durch manuelles Treiberersetzen raus.


----------



## R3xRay (14. März 2016)

Moin,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Das mit dem Treiber müsste passen. Seit ca. Anfang März bestehen die Probleme. Ich werde das mal testen und hier dann noch kurz bescheid geben.


----------



## Lamacra (14. März 2016)

Huhu,

Habe auch exakt den gleichen Fehler, nur tritt er bei mir nach dem spielen von Project Cars auf...
Ist irgendwie komisch, wenn ich andere Spiele (The Witcher3, Rocket league) mit Xbox one controller spiele, tritt dieser Fehler nicht auf.
Nur nachdem ich  Proejct Cars mit dem G25 gefahren bin, kommt es vor das diese Piepen bei jeglicher Mausbewegung kommt.
Und das Neustarten bzw. runterfahren des Pc´s dauert Ewig :-/


----------



## R3xRay (14. März 2016)

Ich habe das jetzt nochmal geprüft und es ist so wie es haemorrhage sagte (Danke an der Stelle). Sobald der Controller abschaltet oder ich die Batterien entferne, piept es.

@Lamacra Ich konnte keinen Zusammenhang mit meinem G29 Lenkrad feststellen. 

Als Workaround ziehe ich einfach den Empfänger für den Controller nach dem Zocken aus dem PC. Dann tritt das Problem nicht auf. Ich hoffe Microsoft behebt das schnell.


----------



## SheriffSchaub (14. März 2016)

Hab genau das selbe Problem. Ist bei mir bei Fallout 4 und GTA 5 vorgekommen. Ist bei mir auch seit 1-2 Wochen so, dachte erst das liegt an meiner neuen Grafikkarte, weil als das Problem das erste mal auftrat hab ich gerade Rainbow Six Siege gespielt und
den Xbox One Controller ausgesteckt und dann ging nichts mehr. Jetzt weiß ich zumindest endlich woran es liegt


----------



## kroiba (17. März 2016)

Bei mir auch das gleiche Problem... 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...eber-lautsprecher-kommen-piep-geraeusche.html


----------



## fabian_AT (25. März 2016)

jaaaa danke war auch schon am verzweifeln was es sein könnte wireless adapter abgesteckt siehe da kommt nicht mehr vor  juhu


----------



## RZA32 (29. März 2016)

Endlich habe ich etwas gescheites gefunden! Dachte schon ich müsste mein Board erneuern danke PCGH-Community


----------



## Rattletooth (31. März 2016)

Hallo,
ich hab mich mal registriert um hier vlt helfen zu können. Ich habe den gleichen Fehler gehabt und alle Lösungsvorschläge von hier vergeblich versucht. Jedoch auf einer Reddit Seite konnte ich einen wirklichen Fix finden der wie ich denke bei jedem funktionieren sollte. Einfach die Anleitung 1 zu 1 befolgen:



> New fix I discovered a new fix on The Divison sub-reddit It's a simple fix of just replacing the broken Xinput driver from the KB3140743 update with a previous version of the driver. I used the files that are in the comment I linked to above and linked below, and they came up clean in Kaspersky as well as VirusTotal. Plus the driver is digitally signed by Microsoft. Rolling back to this older driver completely fixed the issue for me. The Xbox One controller dose have to be plugged in when you install this driver, otherwise "X input device" wont show in device manager. U-play is running, I have all the latest Windows updates, and I can connect my controller over and over no problem.
> 
> Here are the files
> 
> ...



Quelle:
r/Windows1 

Viel spass beim problemfreien zocken!


----------



## nosub (25. April 2016)

@haemorrhage Wo hast du denn die alten Treiber für den Controller her?


----------



## Vxpe (11. November 2019)

Ich habe genau das selbe Problem, kann mir jemand dabei helfen?


----------



## Hubacca (11. November 2019)

Doppelpost


----------



## Hubacca (11. November 2019)

Wenn  du das gleich Problem hast dann stehen doch in den vorausgehenden Beiträgen einige Lösungesvorschläge.

Ansonsten mal deine Hard und Softwarekonfiguration angeben .... das Thema ist ja schon über 3 Jahre alt !


----------

